# Health Benefits.  What do you pay?



## Doublebase (Dec 1, 2009)

My company recently changed our contributions towards health benefits.  When I started there 5 years ago they were fully paid for by the company.  Every year it would cost more for my company.  By the third year we had to contribute.  Last year it was about 50$/month for me, my wife and my son.  They just informed us today that it is going up to 404$/month for the lowest plan.  An HMO.  Where you have to get referrels for everything.  This really sucks.  I'm living off one income right now.  Fortunately my wife goes back to work and April and she has pretty good benefits.  About 136$/month for family.  Thats personal choice also.  A single at my company is free BTW.  What you guys paying?


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm single so it's free.  All I pay for is a 15$ copay when I go see pretty much anyone.

I also pay like 25 cents every 2 weeks for vision coverage, but I hardly think that counts


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 1, 2009)

75$ per month for the whole family.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2009)

$120/month for me and the wife...United POS Choice Plus.  Only had it for a few months and have yet to use it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 1, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> My company recently changed our contributions towards health benefits.  When I started there 5 years ago they were fully paid for by the company.  Every year it would cost more for my company.  By the third year we had to contribute.  Last year it was about 50$/month for me, my wife and my son.  They just informed us today that it is going up to 404$/month for the lowest plan.  An HMO.  Where you have to get referrels for everything.  This really sucks.  I'm living off one income right now.  Fortunately my wife goes back to work and April and she has pretty good benefits.  About 136$/month for family.  Thats personal choice also.  A single at my company is free BTW.  What you guys paying?



Doublbase, Am I reading your post, correctly?

Last year: $50

This year: $404


!@#$!@#$%@$#%


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2009)

$134 every 2 weeks for just myself, Preferred Provider can go to any doctor I want never have hassles about I can't get this procedure done or I need to go to this Clinic cause my coverage only covers certain this or that.  Doctors love me cause they can actually perform medicine and don't have to worry about what my insurance won't cover.....I've found it to be very handy over the years.  I have a co-worker on a cheaper plan and he has to drive from one place to another to another over several days just to get an X-ray and have it analyzed and then get the doctors opinion.... I figure I miss less time at work just by not having to schedule multiple visits for one diagnosis....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2009)

I pay $107.45 in each biweekly paycheck for medical and dental.  The plans are separate though.  Medical covers only myself.  Dental covers me and wife.  

I did the math:  All of my torn ACL expenses that were covered by insurance came to more than I have paid for health insurance since I got my first job out of college (1996).  So, I feel I've gotten my money's worth.    I estimate I've paid about $19,000 for insurance, and all of the ACL expenses came to $23,000 (doctor visits, all surgery expenses, rehab, etc).


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Doublbase, Am I reading your post, correctly?
> 
> Last year: $50
> 
> ...



Yes...  I feel bad for my co-workers that don't have a spouse that can help with benefits and have kids.  They are stuck paying that.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2009)

Part of my taxes


----------



## mcguin (Dec 2, 2009)

$50 bucks every two weeks for myself, full dental, medical, life & 401k.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I pay $107.45 in each biweekly paycheck for medical and dental.  The plans are separate though.  Medical covers only myself.  Dental covers me and wife.
> 
> I did the math:  All of my torn ACL expenses that were covered by insurance came to more than I have paid for health insurance since I got my first job out of college (1996).  So, I feel I've gotten my money's worth.    I estimate I've paid about $19,000 for insurance, and all of the ACL expenses came to $23,000 (doctor visits, all surgery expenses, rehab, etc).


Take into account the non-discounted rate at which they charge uninsured, take for example the time I got an MRI and there was a billing error, they sent me a bill for something like $1200.00.  After I settled that I got my statement for the month and they had only charged my Insurance provider $480 something....
Out of pocket you might have had to pay 2 or 3 times as much.....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Yes...  I feel bad for my co-workers that don't have a spouse that can help with benefits and have kids.  They are stuck paying that.



OK, so, you went from $50 to $404 per month!

That is a problem for those with mortgages, car payments and basic bills.

All this....just in case...you get sick or in a wreck?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> OK, so, you went from $50 to $404 per month!
> 
> That is a problem for those with mortgages, car payments and basic bills.
> 
> All this....just in case...you get sick or in a wreck?



Yes I know.  I just had a baby 6 months ago.  Wife is currently not working.  I have an SUV payment and mortgage.  Thank god I make an ok living.  This would def hurt if my wife wasn't going back to work.  I don't know how this is ever going to get better.  It most likely will get worse.  If they want to insure everyone in the country, who is going pay for all that?  

On the other hand, they added another 1% to what they are matching in our 401K's.  4%.  Not to bad in this economy.  My 401K has been rocking too.  Up nearly 50% in some of my funds.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Part of my taxes


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I pay $107.45 in each biweekly paycheck for medical and dental.  The plans are separate though.  Medical covers only myself.  Dental covers me and wife.
> 
> I did the math:  All of my torn ACL expenses that were covered by insurance came to more than I have paid for health insurance since I got my first job out of college (1996).  So, I feel I've gotten my money's worth.    I estimate I've paid about $19,000 for insurance, and all of the ACL expenses came to $23,000 (doctor visits, all surgery expenses, rehab, etc).


Wait till you get older and need to see the doctor for other illnesses and injuries.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

I pay $43.00 every 2 weeks.
I paid $200.00 a month at my last job.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Yes I know.  I just had a baby 6 months ago.  Wife is currently not working.  I have an SUV payment and mortgage.  Thank god I make an ok living.  This would def hurt if my wife wasn't going back to work.  I don't know how this is ever going to get better.  It most likely will get worse.  If they want to insure everyone in the country, who is going pay for all that?
> 
> On the other hand, they added another 1% to what they are matching in our 401K's.  4%.  Not to bad in this economy.  My 401K has been rocking too.  Up nearly 50% in some of my funds.


I thought my company sucked, but 4% match on your 401k, at least my company does 50%...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I thought my company sucked, but 4% match on your 401k, at least my company does 50%...



So if you put in 1000$ each week they give you 500$?  That's incredible.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> So if you put in 1000$ each week they give you 500$?  That's incredible.


Yes, but there is a $4000 cap per year....still a very beneficent gesture....  We also have Pre-Paid Legal Aid for $15 a paycheck and Identity Theft Protection for $10.....


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Yes, but there is a $4000 cap per year....still a very beneficent gesture....  We also have Pre-Paid Legal Aid for $15 a paycheck and Identity Theft Protection for $10.....



O ok.  My company gives up to 2K a year now.  Which I max out.  You would be stupid not to if you can afford it.  Free money


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 2, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I thought my company sucked, but 4% match on your 401k, at least my company does 50%...



Why would you think your company sucked?  I have never any company matching that much.  Normally its just up to 6%.  That is the best I have ever heard.  That's what my wife gets and she is a teacher.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2009)

being self-employed I am under my wife's insurance policy, I believe it costs around $150/month, however we have an annual deductible of $2500, until that is met we pay 100% out of pocket, so basically it sucks big donkey dick.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I don't know how this is ever going to get better.  It most likely will get worse.  If they want to insure everyone in the country, who is going pay for all that?



Once they make those assholes open up their books for everyone to see by removing that anti-trust exemption, you will find out how not true this is.  The profits these guys make is ludicrous, and the means by which they attain them are ridiculous.  The change is coming, the gov't is just giving their buddies a few more months to gouge everyone.  Reform will pass, probably without a public option or with a stripped-down, opt-in provision for the states.  It's just like the credit card change that they gave bankers 9 months to prepare for by raising rates for no logical reason.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2009)

I pay $0.

And have no insurance whatesover.  It's risky.  I won't do this forever.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> I pay $0.
> 
> And have no insurance whatesover.  It's risky.  I won't do this forever.



Yeah way to risky for me.  That's playing with fire.  I have a family to care for now.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> I pay $0.
> 
> And have no insurance whatesover.  It's risky.  I won't do this forever.



that's crazy, if you ended up in the hospital you would be facing some HUGE medical bills.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 3, 2009)

as an small company employer I am paying close to half a million a year in health care premiums for my employees ( 35-40 employees).  I don't see how other small or medium size busineses can keep affording it.  Since I became partner 5 years ago ( and can look at the books) the premiums have increased 78%...


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 3, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> Since I became partner 5 years ago ( and can look at the books) the premiums have increased 78%...



I believe it.  Used to be free here.  Now its over 400$/month!


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> So if you put in 1000$ each week they give you 500$?  That's incredible.



My company is 100% match up to 6% of my total income pretax, which is pretty awesome.  After the 6% I think it goes to a sub 10%, but hell, 6% pretax is pretty damned substantial.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> I pay $0.
> 
> And have no insurance whatesover.  It's risky.  I won't do this forever.



yea, I went for a yr w/o insurance after grad school...didn't have any another option other than medicaid.


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 3, 2009)

$1100 per month for me and my family.  It sucks but with three young kids I cant get it any cheaper outside my work.


----------



## HOOPIE (Dec 3, 2009)

203 biweekly health for me wife and 2 kids

27 biweekly for dental

20 biweekly for eye

So for a monthly grand totoal of about 500/month


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 4, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> that's crazy, if you ended up in the hospital you would be facing some HUGE medical bills.



Very true, Robert and Doublebase.

And on top of that, I drive a motorcycle everyday.  I put it down 3 days ago, but only got cuts and bruises. 

Medical care where I live is a lot cheaper.  I'd say most life-saving operations, or major operations would cost $20,000 tops, and this is the most extreme, intensive care you can get.

My cash in the bank and credit cards are what I'd use.

Still risky, though.  If I got diagnosed with a disease, like for instance, Cancer, that would probably be the end of me.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 4, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> Since I became partner 5 years ago ( and can look at the books) the premiums have increased 78%...



Bandaidwoman, and everyone else.

1. How high are these medical premiums about to go?

2. When, if ever, are they going to be contained?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 4, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Bandaidwoman, and everyone else.
> 
> 1. How high are these medical premiums about to go?
> 
> 2. When, if ever, are they going to be contained?




That is why I am a member for physicians for national health insurance ( single payer, not the public option fiasco being promoted now). You should check out our website. Single-Payer National Health Insurance | Physicians for a National Health Program

  In the future, if things don't change no small or medium size business ( which comprise the majority of employers in this country) can afford to provide health insurance for their employees. Our children's children will only have health insurance benefits if they work for the government and or a huge business conglomerate.  Thus, a young, upstart, innovative company ( say a group of 20 employees who are trying to market the next microsoft , iphone etc.) will not be an attractive employment option for future smart job hunters since they will probably choose a company that can provide health insurance benefits.

As a physician in the trenches (unlike radiologists, super specialists etc), I see first hand the ravages of the uninsured  or "underinsured"( the latter is more common) and as a business owner ( small business) I am seeing the economic burden of paying health insurance premiums breaking our backs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Take into account the non-discounted rate at which they charge uninsured, take for example the time I got an MRI and there was a billing error, they sent me a bill for something like $1200.00.  After I settled that I got my statement for the month and they had only charged my Insurance provider $480 something....
> Out of pocket you might have had to pay 2 or 3 times as much.....



Yeah, I have access to all of my insurance claims online and they break out what the full cost is and the insurance carrier's negotiated rate.  The numbers I listed and what my out of pocket would have been without insurance.  What my insurance company actually paid is about a third of that.  The hospital where I had the surgery (and happens to be my employer) actually owns the insurance company, so I am sure those rates are a product of that.

It's amazing that a physical therapy session would have cost me $163 each time without insurance (I had 25 sessions), but the insurance company rate was $21.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm lucky. I pay $50 a month with no deductible, and many times no co-pay.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm lucky. I pay $50 a month with no deductible, and many times no co-pay.



damn, that is awesome!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 4, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> damn, that is awesome!



My company is healthcare IT, so I guess that is why. On top of that, I get all sorts of other things. 

They pay for my gym membership outright as long as I go at least 12 days a month. The company pays a weight watchers rep to come to our company and teach the weight watchers class. If you lose weight, the program is free, but if you don't lose weight, you have to pay for the class. I thought that was pretty smart. I don't need the WW class, but it is good for many of the other employees who know nothing about training and nutrition. 

We have free physical days where doctors come here to give the employees physicals if they want one. They have free flu shot day where doctors come to give flu shots to whoever wants them.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2009)

KelJu said:


> My company is healthcare IT, so I guess that is why. On top of that, I get all sorts of other things.
> 
> They pay for my gym membership outright as long as I go at least 12 days a month. The company pays a weight watchers rep to come to our company and teach the weight watchers class. If you lose weight, the program is free, but if you don't lose weight, you have to pay for the class. I thought that was pretty smart. I don't need the WW class, but it is good for many of the other employees who know nothing about training and nutrition.
> 
> We have free physical days where doctors come here to give the employees physicals if they want one. They have free flu shot day where doctors come to give flu shots to whoever wants them.



That is why I came to this country with the pilgrims.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 5, 2009)

For those of you on Aetna, things are about to get worse if this is true.




> Aetna Forcing 600,000-Plus To Lose Coverage In Effort To Raise Profits digg Share thi
> 
> Insurance a loosing proposition too.. The government bailout is supposed to bring them millions of new customers they don't really want...
> .'
> ...


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm on aetna but my company has a good history for aggressive negotiations so I'm not too worried


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 5, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> That is why I am a member for physicians for national health insurance ( single payer, not the public option fiasco being promoted now). You should check out our website. Single-Payer National Health Insurance | Physicians for a National Health Program
> 
> In the future, if things don't change no small or medium size business ( which comprise the majority of employers in this country) can afford to provide health insurance for their employees. Our children's children will only have health insurance benefits if they work for the government and or a huge business conglomerate.  Thus, a young, upstart, innovative company ( say a group of 20 employees who are trying to market the next microsoft , iphone etc.) will not be an attractive employment option for future smart job hunters since they will probably choose a company that can provide health insurance benefits.
> 
> As a physician in the trenches (unlike radiologists, super specialists etc), I see first hand the ravages of the uninsured  or "underinsured"( the latter is more common) and as a business owner ( small business) I am seeing the economic burden of paying health insurance premiums breaking our backs.



Bandaidwoman, thank you for this info!

What do you think the chances of the single payer, but NOT the public option?

I appreciate your professional insights on this topic.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Bandaidwoman, thank you for this info!
> 
> What do you think the chances of the single payer, but NOT the public option?
> 
> I appreciate your professional insights on this topic.



This is my first post since I've been unbanned and I'm going to use it to inform  you that I still think you're a douche.

That is all.


----------



## Perdido (Dec 5, 2009)

Being self employed I pay $800 a month with a 5K deductible.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 5, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> What do you think the chances of the single payer, but NOT the public option?
> .



Nil, right now the insurance lobby is too strong and powerful.  Understand this, the public option will be doled out among multiple parties, and will most likely go back into the hands of the very insurance companies that we tried to get away from What role will insurance companies play in the “public option”? - PNHP's Official Blog, in essence, our tax monies will now subsidize the private insurance companies indirectly.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2009)

what exactly is the "public option" and why would we want, or not want it?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2009)

DOMS said:


> This is my first post since I've been unbanned and I'm going to use it to inform  you that I still think you're a douche.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 5, 2009)

DOMS said:


> This is my first post since I've been unbanned and I'm going to use it to inform  you that I still think you're a douche.
> 
> That is all.



Try to stay on topic.  You can go to the new, unmodded forum, and I'll meet you there.

Your a shallow poster who contributes little.  Look forward to seeing you in the unmodded subforum.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Try to stay on topic.  You can go to the new, unmodded forum, and I'll meet you there.
> 
> Your a shallow poster who contributes little.  Look forward to seeing you in the unmodded subforum.



LOL, you two guys can start the first flame war thread down there!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2009)

Can I just put down one lump sum for the price of a bullet and transport to a morgue in the event that I am injured in such a serious manner that I need to be hospitalized?  I think I'd rather save all my money and live a happy life and die young than live in poverty and fear of bankruptcy for a medical condition to a ripe old age.....


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 6, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> what exactly is the "public option" and why would we want, or not want it?



In theory, it  would extend coverage to the uninsured by providing government help with premiums and prohibiting insurers from excluding people in poor health or charging them more. 

 Now remember, the growing number of uninsured aren't just people who have the bad luck of  losing their jobs or have employers suddenly stop that as a employee benefit, I am seeing numerous patients whom I diagnose a relatively bad ( but potentially curable disease say.. acute myelgenous leukemia in a 35 year old triathlete,), their insurance starts practicing rescission, (aetna is notorious for this) and they lose their insurance.  The insurance carrier essentially lies and tells them it was a preexisting condition despite pleas from myself that I diagnosed them for the first time with this condition.  Also, many of you have lifetime limits to your insurance policy. If you have a 11 year old daughter diagnosed with an aggressive childhood leukemia ( which has an 80% cure rate with a bone marrow transplant) , most of you will have used up your lifetime limit ( bone marrow transplant can run into the millions) and the rest of your family is essentially uninsured once the limit is used up.  

If you want to see a balanced argument about the public option ( no left or right wing propaganda) once again , go to the PHNP website and type in public option.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> LOL, you two guys can start the first flame war thread down there!



Wait...did you just tell us to get a room?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 22, 2009)

*OK,

Now that the health care bill will become realized, what are the opinions on this current version (or future one).

Bandaidwomen?  Thanks in advance.*


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 22, 2009)

she does a good job summarizing it



> Better to Start Over Than to Pass These Bills
> 
> By Athena Godet-Calogeras, Peter Mott and Andrew Coates
> The Buffalo News, Dec. 17, 2009
> ...


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 22, 2009)

wow very interesting, such a wide range in what everyone is paying $$$. I pay 140 per month, with dental and vision discount plans.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy shit DB! I don't pay anything. Company covers the whole deal, but if I did it's in the $120-$150 a month range. $25 co-pays, most scripts cost me less than $10.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Holy shit DB! I don't pay anything. Company covers the whole deal, but if I did it's in the $120-$150 a month range. $25 co-pays, most scripts cost me less than $10.



My company covers singles completely but not families.  See what a family costs...if your curious.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

The breakout is like this.  It costs my company to 1100$/month for me.  1100$/month for my wife and kid.  They cover me completely and pay for 50% of my family.  I make up the rest.  Its like 204$ every pay period.  That's every two weeks.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> The breakout is like this.  It costs my company to 1100$/month for me.  1100$/month for my wife and kid.  They cover me completely and pay for 50% of my family.  I make up the rest.  Its like 204$ every pay period.  That's every two weeks.



$1100 a month!?! How is that possible? Do you have AIDS?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> $1100 a month!?! How is that possible? Do you have AIDS?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>


I shouldn't laugh at that, you never know.


I have a feeling Topolo sold him this insurance.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> $1100 a month!?! How is that possible? Do you have AIDS?



Its the same for every employee in our company.  No I don't have AIDS.  Thanks for your concern though.  The majority of the people I work with are over 50 though.  Maybe they take an average of the people.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I have a feeling Topolo sold him this insurance.



He is not with us anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> He is not with us anymore.


His legend will never fade...............


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I shouldn't laugh at that, you never know.



Do you ever leave your house?  Loser is on here all day every day.  Fukin weird.  Seriously.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> His legend will never fade...............



He sucked.  A legend on an internet board.  Good riddance.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> He is not with us anymore.



seriously?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 22, 2009)

^ yeah, is he dead?  Or, did he just leave the forum.

And doublebase, I believe you said you were around the age of 25.  You coverage should be a lot cheaper.

But....you are in a pool, group, so maybe that's why it's so expensive.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Do you ever leave your house?  Loser is on here all day every day.  Fukin weird.  Seriously.


Actually we washed clothes, had my hair done, had a physical, cooked dinner.

I would say the real loser is the one who goes all day giving me negatives, I found it funny till this post. I can taste your bitterness, is it because I found Topolo funny  when he trashed you here?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ yeah, is he dead?  Or, did he just leave the forum.
> 
> And doublebase, I believe you said you were around the age of 25.  You coverage should be a lot cheaper.
> 
> But....you are in a pool, group, so maybe that's why it's so expensive.


They saw him coming a mile away......it's those nasty yellow teeth of his.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 23, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Actually we washed clothes, had my hair done, had a physical, cooked dinner.
> 
> I would say the real loser is the one who goes all day giving me negatives, I found it funny till this post. I can taste your bitterness, is it because I found Topolo funny  when he trashed you here?



I was drunk last night.  My bad.  I'm not normally that rude.  Unless you piss me off by giving me huge negative reps and post pics of my photoshopped teeth.  Actually... I'm still mad.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 23, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ yeah, is he dead?  Or, did he just leave the forum.
> 
> And doublebase, I believe you said you were around the age of 25.  You coverage should be a lot cheaper.
> 
> But....you are in a pool, group, so maybe that's why it's so expensive.



I don't know what happened to Topolo.  I would like to see him come back.  I was a young buck back then.  I let him get to me.  Kinda like Min0 now.  But I'm done with that.

I will be 28 in January.  I believe the owners pay a premium and then divide it by the number of people in the company.  

I will be going on my wifes insurance in April.  She is a teacher.  It is a lot better benefits and is a lot cheaper.  About 110$/month for the whole family.  So I will have to pay mine for 3 months then move to hers.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Its the same for every employee in our company.  No I don't have AIDS.  Thanks for your concern though.  The majority of the people I work with are over 50 though.  Maybe they take an average of the people.



Yeah, it's most likely a group policy. That sucks that you have to make up the difference for those old farts. Our company is really young. I think the oldest person on the policy is 35.


----------



## StacyCaliman (Dec 23, 2009)

My husband pays around $500 a month for us and our two children. We have Blue Cross and they are pretty good. It'sa PPO and the deductable is $1500.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I was drunk last night.  My bad.  I'm not normally that rude.  Unless you piss me off by giving me huge negative reps and post pics of my photoshopped teeth.  Actually... I'm still mad.


No problem, you actually started with the neg bombing but it's OK....funny in fact.
Sorry about that photochop.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 23, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> No problem, you actually started with the neg bombing but it's OK....funny in fact.
> Sorry about that photochop.



Ok.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is what it means in a nutshell, as an employer who provides health insurance to my small business employees they will be screwed by the 40% "cadilllac tax" because i provide high quality insurance and hire many women and those with chronic illnesses ( type I diabetics) and if I decide to drop providing coverage for my employees, they get screwed, turn to the public option and  purchase suboptimal coverage etc.

here is the article that says what this public option is really about *just read the bold if you don't want to slog through the articel *

and Oh by the way, if I hire a single parents and low income people and insure them ( they qualify for subsidies) i get hit with a 3000 dollar fine, so I have to downgrade my company size to be below 50 or hire only married persons with working spouse. 

http://www.heritage.org/Research/HealthCare/wm2716.cfm



> Pro-single-payer physicians call for defeat of Senate health bill
> 
> Legislation 'would bring more harm than good,' group says
> 
> ...



Oliver Fein, M.D., President
David U. Himmelstein, M.D., Co-founder
Steffie Woolhandler, M.D., M.P.H., Co-founder
Physicians for a National Health Program


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2009)

Topolo is not dead,He sent me a PM a month or two ago on another site.



Doublebase you are being robbed if you pay $1100 a month.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Doublebase you are being robbed if you pay $1100 a month.



Seriously. He'd be much better off getting his own policy. I don't think he'd pay $1100 for the whole family.


----------

